# What battle are you in right now?



## Bombsii

Are you in a Pokemon Battle right now? if so who is it? which game?

Currently i'm taking on a Luxray in Pokemon Battle Revolution, one-on-one, I have my Alpha, Registeel...Yes!

apparently my sisters finding Manaphy in Pokemon Ranger.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___

I'm battling a wild Haunter in a desperate attempt to EV train my Espeon.


----------



## Bombsii

My Weavil got KO'd in one shot by a Combusken on PBR, I lost!


----------



## Poke4ever

I'm in the battle tower in pokemon diamond right now, battling some guy with my gengar. And I'm winning!! :)


----------



## H20firefly

fighting a buizel right now while looking for an elekid in the valley windworks, pwn'd in one hit, as usual


----------



## Darksong

At the moment, I'm battling a wild Lv. 2 Rattata with my Lv. 4 Phanpy. In Crystal.


----------



## S.K

I'm currently battling my friends Espeon, Lv 91!
with my err...Shuckle, how did I get that!?


----------



## Murkrow

A level 41 Pichu vs a level 30 Bronzor.

None of my Pichu evolve no matter how much I train then :(


----------



## Kirara the Ninetales

Gym Battle in Gold. My Crocanaw VS. Chuck's poliwrath. I could send out my Quilava...(<- Stupid choice...)


----------



## Bombsii

Pokemon Diamond. Battling a Heracross from a honey tree, Lv 11 Gotta catch this!


----------



## Evolutionary

My level 100 Charizard against a level 4 Pidgey on Route 1, Leafgreen. I'm just having fun :D


----------



## S.K

Pokemon Battle Revolution: My *rental* Sneasel, Level 50 v.s a Gloom... er...


----------



## Raichu Grunt

My LV 95 Raichu on Ruby is battling a Farfetch'd, haven't seen one of those for ages.


----------



## Evolutionary

My Eevee is sweeping the elite four :D I refuse to evolve it now.


----------



## Black Rayquaza

Currently I'm pwning the Survival Colossuem with my Giratina.


----------



## Kirara the Ninetales

My LV.100 Ninetales in XD vs. a LV. 5...Heracross?! My friend needs to pick out better Pokemon. <.<


----------



## Evolutionary

I'm re-battling some bikers on cycling road using the wonderfully useful Vs Seeker using once again my precious Eevee.


----------



## Alxprit

Just running through the Emerald Battle Tower.
With my new Blaziken.


----------



## Darksong

Murkrow said:


> A level 41 Pichu vs a level 30 Bronzor.
> 
> None of my Pichu evolve no matter how much I train then :(


They evolve with happiness, so give them massages every day, and never let them faint. ;)

I'm currently battling a wild lv. 12 Zigzagoon with my Lv. 13 Gulpin, Sabriel. It's in Sapphire this time.


----------



## Bombsii

My Scyther is battling a Magneton in an attempt to get stronger


----------



## Dragon

Losing to the Elite 4 in Emerald with my level 47 Shelgon. I just bought Emerald off a friend for $8 yesterday =D And who tagged this 'presemt'?


----------



## Murkrow

I'm chaining Porygon with the pokéradar to get a shiny.

Lv.100 Mismagius against a lv. 18 Porygon.

I wonder who'll win :/


----------



## S.K

I'm playing my brother's Pearl, using his Pelliper LV 49 on a Glameow, won't bother catching it, i'm right next to Sunyshore.


----------



## kunikida.

Pokemon MD2- My LV. 41 Pikachu and LV.39 Totodile vs. an LV.? Primal Dialga. I start over a lot, okay?


----------



## S.K

battling some guy over WFC. He's using a Bibarel and a Grovyle.

I'm using my legendary Spinda and my Garchomp


----------



## Evolutionary

I'm fighting a Swimmer to train my Skitty to a higher level. I don't know why I chose a swimmer...


----------



## Pikachu Goddess

I'm fighting Giovanni's gym in Pokémon Stadium. Argh, I hate the Gym Trainers... Bunch of pests, they are. >_>


----------



## Peter

Misty in Leaf Green. Fwee Pikachu and Charmeleon. "Zap" "Zap" Oh look, I win.


----------



## Ayame the Wolf Demon

LV.75 Infernape vs. LV. 2 Starly in Pokemon Pearl. Oh, what a challenge this'll be!


----------



## Evolutionary

^ It's always fun to VS Pokemon at the start of the game with your starter to remind how far you've come :D I'm fighting a Lv3 Pidgey in Gold[or runing away from it :P] with my Lv100 Eevee while berry collecting.


----------



## S.K

Training my LV 43 Zigzagoon against a lotad, Lv. 11 in that place... ya know the one with the electric gym leader in R/S/E


----------



## Butterfree

Staraptor vs. wild Floatzel, Platinum.


----------



## see ya

Random battles on Shoddy. With moderate to low success. >_O


----------



## spaekle

My newly-caught level 5 Spearow vs. a level 4 Mankey in LeafGreen.

I just started a new game and I don't think I've ever used the Spearow line in my main party before. :V


----------



## Evolutionary

Butterfree said:


> Staraptor vs. wild Floatzel, Platinum.


Cry cry, I want Platinum.

But I'm battling a load of stupid bikers. At least one is called Luke.

Edit: It was a while ago but...



Murkrow said:


> A level 41 Pichu vs a level 30 Bronzor.
> 
> None of my Pichu evolve no matter how much I train the*m* :(


I can get my Pichu to evolve at level 6 :D


----------



## Minka_Glameow

Butterfree said:


> Staraptor vs. wild Floatzel, Platinum.


Aww no way! I'm in Australia so it'll probs come out last here :(

Anyways, I'm battling a lvl 3 Caterpie (lol rhyme) with my lvl 11 Butterfree on Leaf Green to train my butterfree and beedrill to get some good moves that'll beat brock coz i chose a charmander as my starter. and i just started again.


----------



## ZimD

Meatspin the Zigzagoon vs. a wild Spinda. I'm training a team of six Pokemon all named after shock sites. Don't ask why.


----------



## Ramsie

I'm training my Lileep on Emerald for my Grass mono. It's Lv.21 and I'm leveling it up before I take on Norman.


----------



## Evolutionary

Minka_Glameow said:


> Aww no way! I'm in Australia so it'll probs come out last here :(


^ I live in New Zealand, I bet you'll get Platinum before we do.


----------



## Ramsie

I'm training my shiny Golbat that I caught over a year ago. I trying to evolve it into a Crobat.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Me against some guy in WFC.
Luxio & Murkrow vs Aipom & Prinplup.


----------



## Evolutionary

My Vulpix in PMD against...a lot of Pokemon, but right now a Oddish.


----------



## Ramsie

My Lv. 4 Weedle against a Lv. 4 Kakuna on Red. I'm training three different Pokemon on Red right now.


----------



## Evolutionary

Mudkip in PMD against a Growlithe, I seem to be enjoying PMD for the last few days.


----------



## Blazie

Going through Victory road in Diamond (restarted), batling "Psychic Valencia" with my Level 46 Octillery, Marina, and winning. :)
But a few minutes ago it was huge strings of wild pokemon.


----------



## Evolutionary

A Mudkip vs a Zigzagoon on a new game on Sapphire .


----------



## Meowzie-chan

my last battle was my Psyduck, Tardis, against a wild Growlithe on my Crystal. Shortly before that? Defeatin' Chuck.


----------



## Evolutionary

Killing the trainer with the Mareep family that gives heaps of money on a island in Leafgreen.


----------



## Objection!

Doing a really annoying fortune battle on PBR

I hate them! They steal all of your pokemon and you get like a crappy mareep or Jigglypuff, that doesn't even know sing!

Its my Glalie (mine) and a Feebas (his)

against a Palkia (mine) and a Groudon (mine)

well this has happened for the last 4 matches so hopefully, i'll be able to do it again.


----------



## Evolutionary

I am battling a OoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOhHhHhHhHhHhHhHhHhHhHhHhHh MmMmMmYyYyYyYy GgGgGgGgOoOoOoDdDdDdDd OMG, it is a Skitty! OMG, they are rare and awesome. I'm going to try and catch it.


----------



## Vespiform

I'm battling my friends Jack on Wi-fi. I'm winning. We're using bug types only. My Combo (Vespiquen) and Wrathok (pinsir) and battling his SwiftSpeed (scizor) and his BarkClimber (Heracross)

Hes still got his strong Almardo so I might lose.


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy

A Grotle on Ranger 2.


----------



## Beautiful Chaos

Training my Shiftry on R/S/E and battling a Masquerain.


----------



## Evolutionary

Training my Skitty, Whitepaw~


----------



## Bombsii

I've finally got Gold on TTDS update, i've just started and i'm battling sudowoodo masquerading as a tree.


----------



## Evolutionary

Making myself do a challenge called the Magikarp challenge~

Get a Magikarp to Lv100 :)


----------



## Die

I'm training my Purugly to level 50 so I can trade him for a Luxray on the GTS.


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy

I'm battling the Sinnoh E4 again for money. My Weavile was just taken out by Cynthia's Garchomp and now Absol is taking charge of the match.


----------



## Autumn

Elite Four second round in FireRed. My level 57 Arcanine is trying to get Gary's level 75 Venusaur. The stupid thing just used Sunny Day...

EDIT: Win. Final battle was level 66 shiny Fearow vs. level 73 Arcanine, which missed twice with Oveheat and then on my third Drill Peck I scored a critical hit that KOed it.


----------



## Bombsii

My Venasaur is battling a oddish on 7 island or whatever.


----------



## Espeonrules

As of right now, I'm killing Maxie's Lv. 37 Mightyena with my Lv. 37 Flaaffy, Amphy. There. I've one with a simple Thundershock.


----------



## Evolutionary

Fighting a Sneasel randomly from Route 217.


----------



## musical tears

my lv. 14 lombre against a lv. 12 gulpin.


----------



## GiratinaGiratina

My Level 29 Drifblim against a Level 28 Heracross, in Platinum.


----------



## Aethelstan

Platinum, Lvl 48 Infernape vs. Lvl 47 Clefable a couple of Mach Punches should do the trick.


----------



## Zoltea

My level 35 Glaceon against a level 41 Rhyhorn. Glaceon has been fighting in Victory Road from level 23. O.o


----------



## Claudster

Fighting a Ninja kid on my way to celestic town
in Platinum with my ponyta lv 32.

scrath that. Ponyta fainted


----------



## Ramsie

I'm fighting Wallace on Emerald with my Grass mono type team. He's got two Pokemon left. Wait.. I just killed his Whiscash. Now it's only Gyarados left which I'm little concerned about because I don't have as strong an advantage on it. And I just lost.


----------



## Espeonrules

Currently battling a double battle with two Ace Trainers on Platinum. A Lv. 34 Staraptor and Lv. 35 Luxray versus Lv. 36 Raichu and Gyarados.


----------



## Claudster

My Vicrteebel against E4 Berthas sudowoodo
Victreebel used razor leaf 
Critical hit 
Sudowoodo fainted
Pearl


----------



## GiratinaGiratina

My level 28 Luxio against my Rival's Level 34 Staravia. Just KO'ed it with Shockwave.

Oh, now my rival has sent out their Ponyta, so I brought out my (lvl 29) Floatzel. This shouldn't take long.


----------

